# I'm new here and have recently got three new babies



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, thought i'd just share some pics of my three new mice. I bought all three thinking they were all girls but noticed after a night with us that our black & white one is infact a boy. I'm hoping the girls are not pregnant as I haven't a clue what to do and I think they are too young to become pregnant at the age of only 6 weeks. Here are some pictures of my three lovely pets.

This one is Geri









This one is Minnie









This one is now named Mickey (originally Maggie)


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome, im fairly new myself and have to say everyone here is really nice and helpful !

Great pictures of your mice, they look great


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

They are cute xxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

They are cute xxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

They are cute xxxxxxx


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are lovely and healthy looking mice


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like one of my mice was already pregnant when I bought her as i've only had them for 17 days as of today. I went to clean out the cage this morning and noticed they had made another nest from where they usually sleep. I didn't think too much about it to be honest as neither have gained any weight and had the shock of my life when I lifted the bedding to see two pink babies. I quickly put the bedding back and have left them alone. I'm just hoping that by disturbing the nest the girls won't eat them. I'm not sure if they are Geri's or Minnie's as neither mouse looked pregnant and I couldn't work out which one was the mum from the quick peek I had. The mum is young  I'm worrid if having these babies are going to be damaging to her. What should I be feeding the mum so she doesn't lose condition and can feed her babies ok? Also I can't hear anything from the nest such as squeaking. Is this a bad sign? It was about 4 hours ago when I accidentally disturbed them.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I've had accidental litters from very young does, thanks to the activities of a hermaphrodite who could squeeze through the smallest bar spaces. Fortunately most of the litters, like yours, were small, and didn't harm the does, so I doubt if you will have any problems. And don't worry about disturbing the nest; you will need to handle the pinkies soon to get them used to you.

Give the does extra protein such as dried cat food or a little scrambeld egg to help build the mother's reserves.

I hope this helps.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

They look so lovely and healthy.
look at those spoiled little monkeys, even water crackers in their food LOL

you got nearly the whole spectrum of possibility with non-ticked mice there!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome! I like your meeces, thery're cute!


----------

